# Fake Ergo Carriers



## Aunty E

So I sold my Ergo on eBay and got a message this morning saying that the buyer wanted to return it as she hadn't realised it would be so worn (I did say in the listing it was two years old and had been well used and had marks on the inside but anyway...) and that there were new ones for £55 buy it now on eBay. So I went and had a look (after agreeing the refund, because I really cannot be arsed to argue the point, it had like a zillion watchers and bids) and there are loads. So are they fake? I remember looking not that long ago because I fancied the Galaxy grey option and they were all at least £70 new...


----------



## Eala

Yes, they are fakes. There are a couple of threads in this section about it. For a while quite a few of the BnB gals were trawling and reporting any obviously fake ones (like those being sold at £55) but I don't know if it's just been impossible to keep up or if it just tapered out.

If you feel you can be bothered, you could let her know that any Ergo for that price that's listed as "new" is absolutely going to be a fake, and that she is risking injury to her child if she uses it. They've not been tested to the same standards, and the materials and stitching are not anywhere near as good. I think it was AG who posted side-by-side pics of a real Ergo and a fake Ebay one, and it's scary the differences.

What a silly woman, as if some marks on the inside are important anyway :dohh:


----------



## Aunty E

There are absolutely tons of them on ebay. I'll report them in a minute, as I'm a bit peeved to tell you the truth. I have said that I think any she buys new for that price will be fake but I doubt she'll be interested.


----------



## tiggercats

I set up the original thread about fakes on ebay https://www.babyandbump.com/natural-parenting/537433-beware-buying-ergo-ebay.html and there is another one here https://www.babyandbump.com/natural-parenting/568461-have-just-sent-report-ebay-feel-like-grass.html I did start a spreadsheet with names and address on carriers confirmed fake by ergo, but have so little time online now I haven't been able to keep up. I will try to set aside a bit of time this week to update it all with the info I've been sent. 

Thank you for reporting the fakes on ebay, each time I go on there I try and do another one or two.


----------



## Aunty E

I reported as many as I could spot, and some of the sellers appeared in your thread - one even had feedback saying that they'd admitted it was a fake. Grrr. Anyway, my ergo sold again within two days, so I just have to wait for it to come back from the original buyer, check it over and post it out again.


----------



## Janidog

Aunty E said:


> I reported as many as I could spot, and some of the sellers appeared in your thread - one even had feedback saying that they'd admitted it was a fake. Grrr. Anyway, my ergo sold again within two days, so I just have to wait for it to come back from the original buyer, check it over and post it out again.

Have you issued the refund already? If not then phew, if you have and you are waiting for your Ergo to come back, then be careful that she isn't pulling a fast one on you


----------



## Aunty E

I haven't actually - I had a slightly sniffy email from her this morning complaining that my comments in my new listing weren't fair, as she didn't want a refund just to buy a new knock off one (so why did she say that she could buy a new one for £55). IN fact what she said was

I was watching a few of them and there were new carriers with a buy it now of £53 so if possible I would like to send it back to you and have a refund, if you had said it was really worn I would have not bid on it. hope you can understand and agree to the request 

and then because she didn't check her messages before typing me another email she said

I did send you another message saying that although I appreciate the £5 gesture if I had of known the fabric was wearing away in places I would not have places a bid on it I believe that would have been more beneficial to have known than about the marks. I expected it to be faded and that be it. As you must know there are ergo carriers on eBay for 54.99 brand new. I would be happier of I could send you the carrier back and have a full refund please. 

The fabric is NOT wearing away in places. It's been washed a lot, so it's faded, but it's not falling apart like she suggests. So I was a bit miffed when I reposted. She did offer to post it to the new buyer, but I think I'd like to make sure it gets back to me first and check it over.


----------

